# "No overnight parking"



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

scores of no overnight parking signs will be removed from rural scottish roadsides as it has been deemed they were illegal.they will be removed by end of august said transport scotland.thank you andy strangeway.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

confirmation from BBC

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-18370594

and the website of the man:-

http://www.island-man.co.uk/


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

cheers sykal,just had a look at the web page,very interesting but i cant see sleeping out under the stars in a bag catching on in this midge infested area.the wee vamps are known for midnite feastin :roll: :lol:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

No problem as long as the places are used responsibly. Unfortunately, too many motorhomers have very expensive vehicles and then squeeze into the tiniest space possible just to stay the night for free.
Can somebody please explain why there must be a provision for wild camping?
Gerry


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

PC Plod "You can't park overnight here sir"

Me "Officer, I'm tired and taking a break do you really want me to carry on and be a danger to other road users?"

I've never been challenged yet, but that's what I'll say if the occasion ever arises.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> Can somebody please explain why there must be a provision for wild camping?


What provision is that ?

Dave.


----------

